# NOS Catalin Bakelite



## DCBluesman (May 26, 2008)

"New" old stock from the 1930's.  Green Bakelite. 





> Bakelite is a synthetic resin chemically formulated and named after its Belgian inventor, Chemist L.H.Baekeland c.1909. It is pronounced "Bay Ka Lite". Originally it was used for molding items that were previously done of celluloid or hard rubber. One of the original uses was for pool balls. It is collectible in all its forms including jewelry, buttons, radio cases, lamps, dresser sets and many more items.














Thanks to all who look and particularly to those who comment.


----------



## ken69912001 (May 26, 2008)

Very nice Lou. How is the Bakelite to turn? Also did you have to paint the inside of the blank?


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 26, 2008)

That stuff sure is pretty, a little light for a 6 ball so I guess it found a better home.  Well done as usual.


----------



## fiferb (May 26, 2008)

Simply Stunning!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 26, 2008)

Lou, simply wonderful, now if I can sneak Dianes bakelite pocketbook that her mother had into the shop...better not,I like breathing


----------



## stevers (May 26, 2008)

Very nice Lou. Seems to finish nicely. Very pretty color and veining also. Great job, as usual.


----------



## rd_ab_penman (May 26, 2008)

Very nice as always!!


----------



## winpooh498 (May 27, 2008)

That is beautiful!!


----------



## Ligget (May 27, 2008)

Beautiful! [][]


----------



## VisExp (May 27, 2008)

That is very elegant Lou.  I like the subtle swirls in the Bakelite.

(Editing to correct spellin error [:I] )


----------



## Tom McMillan (May 27, 2008)

Awesome Lou!!!  That's a beauty!!


----------



## gerryr (May 27, 2008)

Beautiful pen as always Lou.  The material looks pretty interesting and definitely unique.


----------



## drayman (May 27, 2008)

very nice lou, but its not my colour


----------



## Jim15 (May 27, 2008)

Great looking pen.


----------



## laurie sullivan (May 27, 2008)

real cool. I wish there was more of that stuff around.

Laurie


----------



## PR_Princess (May 27, 2008)

Colin, 

I agree that the colour is not one that you would normally see in a commercially available pen blank and, I know that this is bakelite.

But, if you just look at the colour....... think......Royal Jade. 
It reminds ME of the same colour of jade that you would see coming straight out of an ancient Mayan King's tomb or from a Chinese nobelman's one. 

I can certainly see why Lou picked this kit. Very nice combo.[8D]


(OK, so the smilie really DID need the shades on this one![}])


----------



## Dalecamino (May 27, 2008)

Beautiful pen Lou ! Thanks for the information ! [8D]


----------



## DCBluesman (May 27, 2008)

Kenny â€“ The Bakelite is a little harder than most resins but turns just fine.  The color is strong, so painting the tubes was unnecessary.

Thanks Bruce2, Roy (back away from the purse), Steve, Less, Dawn, Mark, Keith, Tom, Gerry, Jim, Laurie and Dale.

Colin â€“ funny, Iâ€™ve always pictured you in this colour kilt

Dawn â€“ It really does have a rich, jade coloring to it.  

Thanks again for all of your generous comments.


----------



## papaturner (May 27, 2008)

Lou I`m still a wood man but that is awesome.....Great job.


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 27, 2008)

That is truly a beautiful piece of work, Lou!!


----------



## Ozzy (May 28, 2008)

Beautiful pen as always Lou.


----------



## desertyellow (May 28, 2008)

First class all the way.

Tony,
Las Vegas


----------



## Buzz (May 28, 2008)

Great work and the perfect choice of hardware.


----------



## DCBluesman (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for the additional comments.  I will be making a pen from the "new" Catalin bakelite and will display it soon.


----------



## desertyellow (Jul 19, 2008)

The color and the kit go very well together.
It's a great marriage.
Great job.


----------



## Darley (Jul 19, 2008)

Awesome Lou I like more the cap side who got some swirl than the pen body, never the less the Emperor is great


----------



## bitshird (Jul 19, 2008)

Sweet pen Lou.


----------



## toolcrazy (Jul 19, 2008)

That is a beautiful pen. Nice work.


----------



## jenlwren (Jul 20, 2008)

A stunning looking pen.  Is it easy to work with?? and also is it difficult to get hold of???

Jenny


----------



## railrider1920 (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow Very cool pen.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you all for the generous comments.  Jenny - the old stock bakelite is difficult to find.  The new Catalin is easier, but still not easy to find.  It is very easy to work.


----------



## gwilki (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautifully crafted, Lou.


----------



## DSallee (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful pen Lou!! interesting color and GREAT photo of it!

Dave


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks, again.  It will be interesting to see if there is any significant interest in bakelite at the upcoming DC Supershow.


----------



## bananajeep (Jul 23, 2008)

Lou, I really like the subtle swirls in the bakelite.   I was able to actually create a PR pour with similar subtle white swirls.  I used regular Fiberglass resin for the base which gave it a amber color and used clear PR with white to make the swirls.  I found that I can use the FG resin for my dark colors like black and blues etc with no problem (I had some FG resin left over from a boat project and the stuff doesn't last forever so why not).  

By the way is that doesn't look like a Heritage nib on there!?  You know that would make the pen even better!

Great job.

Mike


----------



## devowoodworking (Jul 23, 2008)

That is absolutely gorgeous, very classy looking!!  Great work Lou!


----------



## Nolan (Jul 23, 2008)

Lou,
Very nice as always, how many colors choices have you found?? I know they used to make it in tons of colors and color combinations.


----------



## novop711 (Jul 23, 2008)

Beautiful pen Lou, and I like the look of the swirled green bakelite.


----------



## DCBluesman (Aug 2, 2008)

Thank you again.  It's always nice to get the supportive comments from my friends here!


----------

